# Otterbox vs. Pelican Cases



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 12, 2006)

I've used Otterbox cases in the past for protecting PDA's and other devices. I was always impressed by their build-quality and toughness. SRacer2000's avatar and subsequent PM's have pointed me toward Pelican cases.

Has anyone used both? If so, are the Pelican cases on par with Otterbox?


----------



## Sigman (Jul 12, 2006)

I own "several" different Otterboxes and just a few Pelicans...for some reason I feel the Otterboxes are bulit better, just feel better in my hands. 

Maybe it's the specific composition of the plastic they use? Just feels like a better quality and I like their "locks" better too.


----------



## Pila_Power (Jul 12, 2006)

The pelicans now have a double latching system on their locks - big improvement! 

I heard there's a cheaper alternative to the pelican cases now that is just as good and practically identical... probably came out of China...


----------



## Brlux (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a mid sized Otter box about 4"x4"x8" which I have had for about 6 years and a Pelican Laptop case which I hav ehad for about 4 years. The Otter bix has been great for taking on day trips with a splash and keeping important things dry. It unfortunatly now has a crack in the gasket seal. I bought it thinking it was a cheep alternative to a pelican box but it has proven it's self well and I am very pleased with how it has held up. My pelican Laptop case is cool but perhaps somewhat disapointing. The lid warped so that the the corners werre not sealed. Although I do not plan on submerging it with my laptop in it, it is nice to know that I could if I wanted to. I had to send it in and they replaced it with a new one which soon after did the same thing. It may be due to the heat of leaving it in the trunk of my car or something like that but I would think it should be able to stand up to that kind of use?


----------



## Pila_Power (Jul 12, 2006)

There's a disclaimer on all pelican boxes to not leave them in the car... or areas of high temp in a sealed environment.

They're still plastic after all.


----------



## SRacer2000 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not that I need to really chime in here, but my vote is for the Pelican Cases. They just feel better in my hands. The other reason is Pelican seams to be more well known, my experience.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 12, 2006)

We're a lot of help eh?


----------



## Sturluson (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we need to do an independent test of the hands of Sigman and SRacer. Get them both to feel apples and oranges, tangerines and Paris Hilton's....no, that's going too far :laughing:.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 13, 2006)

...I'm in!


----------



## dangerman (Jul 13, 2006)

So does anyone know where to get a cheap (Chinese or whatever) version of these cases?


----------



## Datasaurusrex (Jul 13, 2006)

Pila_Power said:


> There's a disclaimer on all pelican boxes to not leave them in the car... or areas of high temp in a sealed environment.
> 
> They're still plastic after all.



I leave a small pelican case in the car 24/7. Cable locked to a metal bracket and padlocked closed... containing important stuff (secure enough for my needs).

Seal is still 100% after several years, still looks fairly new after getting beat on by other objects in the trunk. Now this is a smaller unit, so less likely the lid would warp.


----------



## SRacer2000 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd need gloves, very very very VERY thick gloves. Who knows whats growing on those things.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 13, 2006)

SRacer2000 said:


> I'd need gloves, very very very VERY thick gloves. Who knows whats growing on those things.


 

:eeew:  :twothumbs


----------



## Sigman (Jul 13, 2006)

...okay, you convinced me - I'm out now! :eeew:


----------



## Sturluson (Jul 13, 2006)

...uh, I'll volunteer to take Sigman's place in the touch test. I have nimble fingers - and a strong constitution :naughty:


----------



## SRacer2000 (Jul 13, 2006)

No, no, no... The fruit.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 13, 2006)

...uh - ok, I'm back in then!! 

I sincerely apologize not only for letting this thread get off topic, but for my own participation as well! Sometimes a little levity is good for us all in these serious hallways...

Now back to the subject at hand -  -, uh, er...I still say go with "Otterboxes"!! The Pelicans just feel like a lesser quality plastic that seems could crack easier than what the Otterboxes are made of. I think they both have lifetime guarantees though?

Do you have any stores around where you can check them out? They're available in my area at hardware stores, camping supply stores, electrical supply stores, etc...


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I was wondering how the thread got up to 16 posts so quickly, but now I see the effect that "fruit" can have. I'm gonna have to go with :eeew: as well as a :whoopin: for all of you!

Back on topic, I am torn. I wonder if the Pelican cases from Lighthound.com are the new 2-clasp ones. I'll have to e-mail him.


----------



## fasuto (Jul 13, 2006)

dangerman said:


> So does anyone know where to get a cheap (Chinese or whatever) version of these cases?



www.SEAHORSECASES.com


----------



## Brlux (Jul 13, 2006)

"ALL Seahorse Cases are proudly *MADE IN THE U.S.A. "

Do you think this is true?
They seem like exact copies of pelican cases?
*


----------



## leukos (Jul 14, 2006)

For smaller sized cases, I think I like the newer Otter boxes a little better. But 1150 size and up, I think Pelican wins out.


----------



## Coop (Jul 14, 2006)

fasuto said:


> www.SEAHORSECASES.com




...and not really that much cheaper than pelican...

seahorse laptop case: $ 142,95 (http://www.seahorsecases.com/)
pelican laptop case: $ 99,99 (http://www.lapolicegear.com)


----------



## kf4zht (Jul 15, 2006)

My vote is for pelican. I worked as a whitewater guide/rescue person for 2 summers. Our first aid kits were pelican cases, and the only time they failed was user error. (typically leaving the pressure screw out, which is no longer a problem, or having a bandage or something inbetween the seal) 

We used them for everything, we would even tie to the handles, and put them in the split of a tree or rock crevase as an anchor. A few times we used them as emergancy hammers.


----------



## Per Arne (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

Does anybody have some knowledge about the Underwater Kintetics box'es?

PA


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Chucula (Jul 16, 2006)

StainlessSteel, where did you get the foam inserts for the pelican cases? that is exactly what i have been looking for but can't find a setup like that except at batterystation, which sells is with additional batteries that i dont need.


----------



## Neko2 (Jul 16, 2006)

I have an otterbox cigar caddy and it is the toughest little s.o.b. i've ever owned. I can stand on it, run my car over it, and toss it in the lake and it doesn't even flinch.

N2


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 16, 2006)

Chucula said:


> StainlessSteel, where did you get the foam inserts for the pelican cases? that is exactly what i have been looking for but can't find a setup like that except at batterystation, which sells is with additional batteries that i dont need.



Not to steel Stainless' thunder, but you can find those inserts at Lighthound.com .


----------



## Chucula (Jul 16, 2006)

oh thanks! in case someone else is interested: http://www.lighthound.com/sales/pelican_cases.htm


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jul 17, 2006)

Chucula said:


> StainlessSteel, where did you get the foam inserts for the pelican cases?



I didnt have to buy the foam seperately... it came with the case. I bought 2 of these cases specifically for batteries, from botach.

http://www.botac.com/pebastca.html

MANY people have problems with that place, but I have been lucky. Order at your own risk.

*Please note*... the foam for sale from lighthound, for the 1020 case, is pick and pluck foam, it is NOT pre-cut specifically for 123a batteries. The foam for the 1010 case, IS specifically for 123a batteries. The 1020 case will hold 24 batteries, the 1010 will hold 15.

I HATE pick and pluck foam, as additional cubes of foam will start to tear away with use. I have seen this happen in MANY gun cases.

I really like my precut closed cell foam. it was worth it.


----------



## kf4zht (Jul 22, 2006)

StainlessSteel said:


> I HATE pick and pluck foam, as additional cubes of foam will start to tear away with use. I have seen this happen in MANY gun cases.




I have seen this happen before also. I was about to start setting up a couple fo new cases I got, and started wondering if there is any glue/coating that could be brushed on after you got the sections removed.


----------



## SRacer2000 (Jul 22, 2006)

kf4zht said:


> I have seen this happen before also. I was about to start setting up a couple fo new cases I got, and started wondering if there is any glue/coating that could be brushed on after you got the sections removed.



3M Super 77, It's hard to work with but does the job.


----------



## Theatre Booth Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

I have both some Pelican and Otter Box cases. My favorites by far are the StormCase boxes - I even have a couple of the larger sizes to use as luggage! cases4less has been a great source for me also (they sell many brands). It's nice to not have to worry about a little rain dampening gear.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I picked up a Pelican 1030 tonight. Believe it or not, I found it at our County Fair (Porter Co., IN). There was a flashlight wholesaler on site who was selling mostly streamlight and inova, but also had a fair selection of Pelican cases. no foam though...


----------

